# extending DVC At Old Key West?



## karenvit (Sep 13, 2008)

We have been given an offer to extend our DVC membership for 15 years for $20/point--is this a good deal--thanks.

Karen


----------



## Time2Ponder (Sep 14, 2008)

You might want to check out this thread. HTH.


----------



## karenvit (Oct 4, 2008)

*extending at old Key West*

Thanks so much--very informative.

Karen


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 6, 2008)

depends upon how old you are and several other questions.

I did NOT.

but selling part of my OKW to pay for BLT.:whoopie:


----------



## icydog (Oct 6, 2008)

Spicey,

They were selling BLT on the DVC member cruise with a lot of nice discounts but you had to be cruising to get them. 

We thought about it and realized that it wasn't a match for us. We plowed a lot of money last year into our 200 pt AKV contract and are happy with that decision. The pt chart for BLT is such an increase in points for every room cat that we decided it wasn't worth it for us. Also, there will be very few MK views available which makes planning, anything other than at 11 months exactly, unrealistic. 

We saw the rooms during our two week stay at OKW after and before the cruise. We liked them, especially the new studio with a real kitchen area. It was the first studio where I think we might be able to stay in the future. Thinking of that, and the large amount of studios offered at BLT, and with the hope we can trade in at 7 months after the first year, we decided to let this one play out. 

As far as OKW, I was thinking of selling some pts and taking a profit. I can use the money now and renting has become a drag. I didn't buy anything on the cruise because of the money crunch but had I had the cash I think I would have purchased more AKV. 

But that's what makes DVC so interesting. You and I know that. When you buy where you want to go, in this case BLT, you will be happy. So I wish you luck and the best with your new contract.


----------



## ngmaui (Oct 7, 2008)

*MF savings*

One thing to consider when buying BLT over the other resorts (even with a higher start up cost) is that the MF for each point is $1 less and will stay that way since transportation infrastructure and check in lobby are already in place.  If you consider a 200 point contract, that is $200 less per year in maintenance fees and over the course of time you can do the math...


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

Never thought of that. But I'll bet it goes up when they have to put on more intra-resort monorails for the extra people at BLT.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

ngmaui said:


> One thing to consider when buying BLT over the other resorts (even with a higher start up cost) is that the MF for each point is $1 less and will stay that way since transportation infrastructure and check in lobby are already in place.  If you consider a 200 point contract, that is $200 less per year in maintenance fees and over the course of time you can do the math...


Given there's a developer subsidy, I doubt it'll stay that much less.  I would agree that some aspects of maint should be less based on building structure.  Disney will allot the transportation costs accordingly to BLT based on the number of people who stay there and reduce the costs to the other resorts accordingly just like they did at the other add on resorts.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 17, 2008)

icydog said:


> Never thought of that. But I'll bet it goes up when they have to put on more intra-resort monorails for the extra people at BLT.



you forget about the north wing that was there - it had 375 units (I think) - so the DVC units are not alot more.

plus there are several owners like me - who will put one or two people in the room for 4.

DVC has the most singles owners of any of the timeshares.

not counting on the MK view - but standard (definitely cheap) view - since this is the same as I am paying at VWL - I think it is fair. (would have liked it to be cheaper - especially with the view of CR or parking lot) - but hey will love it regardless.

now every so often - maybe once in 5 years will get the MK view. but certainly not every year.

the bay lake view is very nice too - so if I can't get the standard that will do.

waited 15 years for BLT - and definitely buying - that is if OKW sells - it should.

over the years BLT will be worth more than AKV - I know that is hard - but AKV has more villa is in a less accessible place.

bcv did better than DVC expected - so they are highering the points for BLT.

still think BLT will do just fine.

what kind of deals did they have on the cruise?

really thinking about taking a cruise - heard that the DVC guides were on all the cruises?


----------



## Culli (Oct 19, 2008)

ngmaui said:


> One thing to consider when buying BLT over the other resorts (even with a higher start up cost) is that the MF for each point is $1 less and will stay that way since transportation infrastructure and check in lobby are already in place.  If you consider a 200 point contract, that is $200 less per year in maintenance fees and over the course of time you can do the math...



Well if you can get SSR at $70-$75 a pt compared to $107 at BLT......that $1 MF disappears very fast.  But if you go with the strategy buy where you want to stay this irrelevant.  SSR is the best bang for the buck (resale) if you don't utilize the 7-11 month booking advantage.


----------

